# Latest greatest auto gadgets



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

The reason I am shopping a new car is an excuse to get these hi-tech features, such as reverse camera, blind spot camera, heated seat and so on.
Anybody with those cars, what features you like most ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Heated seats and heated steering wheel are my top ones. I won't buy another vehicle without them.

The driver assistance technology is great. The large screen and Bose 9 speaker audio system is really good.

Then the automatic tailgate, and panoramic glass sunroof are nice to have but seldom used.

Wireless cellphone charging works well. The remote start is great in the winter.

Our vehicle came into the dealership will all the packages already included, so there was nothing else available for us to pick out and add.

But we are happy with it all anyways. It just saved me some decisions.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The one thing our vehicle is missing that I did want is a navigation system.

The vehicle has wireless connecting to Android Auto to provide navigation on screen, but my LG phone won't connect with it.

I can set it up with a cord and have a Garmin GPS in the car........but it is just so much easier if it is pre-installed into the audio system.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

The great news is that all the latest cars have a good majority of those high-tech gadgets by default. I enjoy them all. 
A couple that really irritate me:


Start/Stop feature. Most cars provide the option to turn this off. Some won't save that setting, needing to manually turn it off each time you start the car. (If you go EV, this option is not a concern)
Collision avoidance. Again, a feature you can't really turn off permanently. Some are very sensitive. This feature almost caused me a rear-end collision.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

My heated seats are handy for sure, never liked backup cameras.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

The features I mainly use,

Remote start
Heated steering wheel (option to auto turn on with remote start)

To a lesser degree,

Heated seats
Backup camera (nice for trailer related activities)

New features I have no use for and would never buy if I could avoid them,

Blind spot, lane centering, collision warning, etc
Navigation
Engine start/stop


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Heated seats, power seats & mirrors, sunroof, leather for a start are must haves. Regular fuel (not hitest). Never bother with bluetooth so not an issue.

Backup camera nice to have. Do not care about navigation unless there are automatic, free map updates. Our Garmin works just fine. Never bothered paying the ridiculous premium to update the maps on our Accord.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

sags said:


> The one thing our vehicle is missing that I did want is a navigation system.
> 
> The vehicle has wireless connecting to Android Auto to provide navigation on screen, but my LG phone won't connect with it.
> 
> I can set it up with a cord and have a Garmin GPS in the car........but it is just so much easier if it is pre-installed into the audio system.


I use a phone and Android Auto for my navigation. It's all controlled thru the car. Not sure how it's harder than the built in navigation. I did that as they wanted $1,500 for the built in navigation. 

I've driven a few cars with lane keep assist or whatever the name other manufacturers use, I can't stand it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Android Auto or Apple CarPlay is far better

Your smartphone already has the most advanced navsat chip that connects to far more satellites constellations than just GPS and it can easily move to any vehicle. Way more navigation app options on Android and iOS such as Waze that update seamlessly. With or without the screen integration doesn't really matter to me smartphone screens are so good today and it's effortless with or without magnetic docks, bluetooth and wireless charging or even wired is very easy

Anyone paying $1500 for a navigation package is a salesman's best friend imo Better to spend that on aftermarket kit or upgrade your phone etc


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The other thing I wish I had........the camera on the rearview mirror instead of a mirror.

I saw one and it was slick. No interference by the car pillars, back seat, headrests, small window, snow, kids, or anything and a nice bright wide view.

They say if you have one of those, you don't really need side mirrors. Perhaps some day the side mirrors will be cameras in the dash as well.

The more they can get rid of blind spots the better. Some cars like the Camaro or Mustang are brutal to see out of because of small windows and sloping roof.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We have to back out into traffic going by in the parking lot, and we have a full size truck beside us.

I can back in every time I come home like some neighbors, but the wife isn't interested in doing that so the wide angle camera works for her.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

sags said:


> They say if you have one of those, you don't really need side mirrors. Perhaps some day the side mirrors will be cameras in the dash as well.


Tesla has been saying that for like a decade now. They already have side cameras that are better and the side mirrors reduce efficiency. Plus they just ugly

Probably a bunch of boomers at the NHTSA just counting the days to their pension.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

How about something to prevent the driver from zombie-driving. Something that will prevent drivers and passengers from opening the door until they've check for cyclists. Something that will make the vehicle stop at stop signs. Something that will prevent pedestrian and cyclist injuries and deaths upon collision.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> Tesla has been saying that for like a decade now. They already have side cameras that are better and the side mirrors reduce efficiency. Plus they just ugly


Side mirrors aren't really a big deal* and I haven't seen the side camera views but I'm fine with turning my head to check. Too many idiots use their side mirrors only when lane changing.

*Helpful in some trailering situations.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

We have one recent car - A 2019 Subaru Outback. It probably has heated seats and steering, but if so, I have never used them. The car is either in the garage or driven to some place where it is warm. Our 98 Mercedes has heated seats and wheel, but again, they seldom get used. We ordered our previous 2014 Mercedes SUV without most of the features that are now common.

The outback has NAV. The software and maps are not that great, but we find it very useful. Some owners use Android Auto once the free Subaru map updates end or even from the outset. On our Mercedes, we use a Garmin with lifetime updates, but the Subaru's built in NAV is much neater with both on-screen and dash directions. I wouldn't do without some sort of NAV unless you never leave your neighborhood.

The Subaru has what they call Eyesite. I didn't want it, but the car in stock had it. I am now very happy we got it.


back-up camera is very useful. Especially as you get older and have trouble turning your head! It seems to also have side sensors because it shows obstructions on both sides as we back out of garage.
anti-collision front and back are useful. The car brakes itself when I almost back into shrubs when leaving garage! Same in tight parking spots. Haven't needed the front yet, but it is surely a great safety feature.
Adaptive cruise control is *THE* most useful feature for both of us, especially when highway driving. For those that don't have it, the Eyesight version will, as is normal,, keep you at set speed, but will slow you down as you approach a slower vehicle ahead. Then, if passing lane is open, you just turn car into that lane (making sure blind spot light is not flashing) and eyesight automatically accelerates the car back to the set speed. Safe an convenient.
Blind spot detection is equally useful.
Lane assist usually turned off. Keeps beeping!
Remote tailgate opening useful.
Voice control is next to useless.
No sunroof on Outback and would not get one. Never used and a future maintenance problem.
Bluetooth cell phone link useful.
Power seats & mirrors useful. Mercedes has memory for 2 or 3 drivers.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

I like Waze on my Samsung S9+ for navigation. Mrs. Waze always gets me to my destination and warns me of traffic hazards, construction bottlenecks and red light cameras.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

agent99 said:


> Voice control is next to useless.


Forgot about that one ... use it once in a while for music selection and/or making phone calls when driving.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

spiritwalker2222 said:


> I use a phone and Android Auto for my navigation. It's all controlled thru the car. Not sure how it's harder than the built in navigation. I did that as they wanted $1,500 for the built in navigation.


Does using Google Maps or Wayze with Android Auto or Apple require a data connection? We don't have that on our payasyou go smartphones. Phone plan with data would cost us something like $600/yr and only work in Canada?

We can download free Google Maps on our phones with NAV for limited area. Not sure if those would work with Android Auto? But not useful for long trips.

Our Outback came with 3 years of free map updates. Just about to expire. We could pay US$300 for another 3 years, but don't think we will do that. Not many roads will change in 3 years and the existing maps will still work.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

sags said:


> The other thing I wish I had........the camera on the rearview mirror instead of a mirror.
> 
> I saw one and it was slick. No interference by the car pillars, back seat, headrests, small window, snow, kids, or anything and a nice bright wide view.
> 
> ...


My accord has a camera built into the passenger side mirror. Quite handy. It displays your blind spot on the centre screen.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Because they've been going the way of the Dodo birds, but I still want a manual transmission. Every car I've personally owned as always been a stick shift. 

Why choose a manual transmission, because it keeps the driver much more engaged in the act of driving the car and you have full control over gears and when to shift. Plus a manual transmission has become a very good theft deterrent system.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We travel to Europe every year (pre covid). Being able to drive manual transmissions has not only been preferable in some areas but has also saved us a great deal of money in rentals.

We have have stayed home for the past two winters. There are numerous times when I dearly wished I was still driving a standard on snow covered and icy toads.

...plus so much easier to get a standard transmission started if the battery is down.. Need a push or park on a hill as we did many times with our VW van.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

As post #4 says, most of the latest vehicles have most of the safety related gear, especially at higher trim levels. As a senior, the musts are:

back up camera (have had this since 2007 on my Infiniti) is indispensable. Assists in parallel parking as well as not running over small children and obstacles
cross traffic alert behind when backing up. Especially important in supermarket parking lots with stupid people speeding down the aisles
blind spot monitoring on both sides
android auto
bluetooth

Nice to have:

holograph on windshield for speed, speed limit signs, lane departure
heated seats and steering wheel when getting into cold vehicle left in parking lots for a few hours
forward collision braking as long as it is not overly sensitive (holograph/audible warning is good enough)
TPMS for tire pressure
navigation IF it is standard in the trim level, but not as a costly option

Nuisance:

rain sensing wipers
auto headlight dimming
lane departure warning
following too closely (though it is generally part of forward collision braking)
adaptive cruise control
adaptive headlights turning corners

Won't buy a vehicle with Stop/Start. The most terrible system ever invented.

Won't buy a vehicle without back up camera.

P.S. Our Mazda CX-5 has all of the above except Start/Stop. It could have a better TPMS that provides actual tire pressure for each wheel independently. Stupid to have TPMS without that feature (which I have in the 2007 Infiniti). It has been a very good early warning system to warn of a slowly leaking tire due to picking up a nail or screw before actually getting a flat (or nearly flat).


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Must haves - heated steering wheel, heated / cooled seats, remote start, 360 camera (with trailer assist), NAV and a big LCD. 

With all the tech built into new cars we wonder why auto insurance is so high. One needs to take out a small mortgage to replace one headlight.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

agent99 said:


> Does using Google Maps or Wayze with Android Auto or Apple require a data connection? We don't have that on our payasyou go smartphones. Phone plan with data would cost us something like $600/yr and only work in Canada?
> 
> We can download free Google Maps on our phones with NAV for limited area. Not sure if those would work with Android Auto? But not useful for long trips.
> 
> Our Outback came with 3 years of free map updates. Just about to expire. We could pay US$300 for another 3 years, but don't think we will do that. Not many roads will change in 3 years and the existing maps will still work.


No data required. But you will need to download offline maps. You identify the area you want and download it. I have most of southern Ontario on mine (Niagara falls to Montreal, up to Algonquin park).


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

spiritwalker2222 said:


> No data required. But you will need to download offline maps. You identify the area you want and download it. I have most of southern Ontario on mine (Niagara falls to Montreal, up to Algonquin park).


I have done that in our local area as well as for an area in South Carolina that we often visit. Just using phone, not Android Auto. How about the 1500km in between? That would be a lot of maps. Does Google maps switch seamlessly between maps if you drive from Niagara to Montreal?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There are apps that make it easy to download the data. Especially the ones geared at off-roaders because there are no cell towers when off-roading

You could google for some ideas. I've used OsmAndMaps for off-road in the past. The vast majority of navigation apps use OSM data now (better than paid Garmin maps and free)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

ian said:


> We travel to Europe every year (pre covid). Being able to drive manual transmissions has not only been preferable in some areas but has also saved us a great deal of money in rentals.


I've never owned an auto

Not many options left though. I figure by the time I can't buy a standard I might as well go insane instant torque EV


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Definitely the adaptive cruise control that follows the car in front is great. Especially when the road is moderately busy. I had it on a rental car and then was sad to go back to mine. I want to try the good lane keep assist/super cruise smart driving modes too. Never tried it, but I imagine it would be great for long road trips to not be so tired.

Heated everything is standard for me now. Wouldn't go back to cold seats or steering wheel. It makes the warm up period of suffering only last 1-2 minutes instead of 10+. This is for Alberta weather though. Might not be so critical in BC or Ontario, etc.

Don't really care about the Nav/screen tech stuff. I just do everything through my phone if I need it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> Nice to have:
> 
> heated seats and steering wheel when getting into cold vehicle left in parking lots for a few hours
> TPMS for tire pressure


I prefer heated mirrors, but the seats are nice.
VW uses indirect TPMS which is great, you still get pressure monitoring, but don't need to buy sensors. I love it.



> Won't buy a vehicle with Stop/Start. The most terrible system ever invented.


Why? The new ones you don't even notice.
Most systems restart before you get off the brake now



> Won't buy a vehicle without back up camera.


They've been a legal requirement for years now.


As far as in car Navigation, I think it's useless.
The maps get out of date, and unlike Android Auto they don't offer traffic etc in many systems.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

When I think the cost of our vehicle was more than we paid for our first home, I justify it by thinking of all the cool stuff it has in it.

Dumb and *** backwards.....but it helps. I fool myself that all the options will make it worth "a lot more" when we trade it in next time.

Yea sure.......like that ever happened before.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Navigation sure would have been handy when our son was in sports and we drove around lost looking for some obscure arena or baseball diamond.

My wife and I would do what couples do.....she would say pull over and ask someone and I would just keep driving around and around and around,

Then after 20 minutes of driving around I would find it and pull in......turn to her and say......see, I didn't need to ask anyone for directions.

The best part was when we left the arena and I pulled to the road and turned to her and said....which way do I turn ?


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

In my experience the problem with built-in navigation systems is the auto manufacturers and dealers treat them as a potential ongoing revenue source. They charge for updates and make it difficult. The last time I inquired (a number of years ago) about the cost for our Lexus RX350 the quote was $300+ and would require the vehicle for the whole day. Are you kidding me. When we had a Garmin navigation device I paid something like $100 for lifetime updates, which I could download and update in less than an hour. 

The auto manufacturers need to recognize that with smartphones and map apps the updates are always current and always free. For that reason I'll never need nor pay for a navigation package on a vehicle.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

P_I said:


> In my experience the problem with built-in navigation systems is the auto manufacturers and dealers treat them as a potential ongoing revenue source. They charge for updates and make it difficult. The last time I inquired (a number of years ago) about the cost for our Lexus RX350 the quote was $300+ and would require the vehicle for the whole day. Are you kidding me. When we had a Garmin navigation device I paid something like $100 for lifetime updates, which I could download and update in less than an hour.
> 
> The auto manufacturers need to recognize that with smartphones and map apps the updates are always current and always free. For that reason I'll never need nor pay for a navigation package on a vehicle.


Our Subaru NAV uses maps from Harman . Free updates for 3 years but of course they keep working after that, sans updates. Probably fine for those who do not keep car much beyond the warranty period. To extend the updates cost US$300 for 3 years.

On our '98 we use a Garmin that came with lifetime map updates at no extra cost. It works well, but requires a cable to 12v outlet and a dash mount that could go flying in event of a sudden stop.

I have used my phone with Google maps on my older cars. Again it would need cord and mounting to be any use for longer trips. So all I would usefully get is audio direction.

Using phone with Android Auto is something I will look into if Subaru maps become too dated. For this, the maps would be displayed on the Subaru's built in screen and hopefully on the centre dash display. Not all cars would have a screen or AA or Carplay capability so this is not ideal for them.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

P_I said:


> The auto manufacturers need to recognize that with smartphones and map apps the updates are always current and always free. For that reason I'll never need nor pay for a navigation package on a vehicle.


For sure it's a cash grab by auto makers, Navigation and Wifi hotspot are things pretty much every smartphone can do.

One thing that surprised me was Ford offers their remote App for free on at least some (maybe all?) of their new vehicles. So you can remote start, lock/unlock doors from your phone. Handy for those that often lock their keys in and need to remote start from a big distance.

Edit: Another cash grab is the cost for new/replacement keys (fobs).


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Integrated active safety systems like Subaru EyeSight and similar from other makers are great, they can save you from an accident. But they are only active when needed, so many of the features are not noticed in daily driving. Good to have nonetheless. 360 degree cameras are also a good feature, since so many new vehicles have high belt lines and poor outward visibility.

My absolute favourite feature is keyless entry and ignition with proximity sensors, and second is backup camera.

Backup camera lets me backup to within 4" of a wall. And it is so reassuring to be able to see right behind the vehicle when backing up, compared to looking out the back window often you can only see 10 or 20 feet behind the vehicle, especially with how high the back of many vehicles is these days.

With keyless entry and ignition I zip my fob in a pocket when I leave my home, and don't have to touch it until I get back home. Touch the door handle to unlock. Press the door button to lock. Great for long road trips and shopping trips with multiple destinations. I especially like it for sports. I often hike, bike and kayak. No need to dig out the fob to unlock the car when tired after a bike race. Or for kayaking, put the fob in an aquapac and zip it in a pocket or hang it around my neck. No worries! Often overshadowed by newer active safety systems, but still my favourite.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Heated seats and steering wheel are great.
Brake hold is nice but I rarely use it.
Navigation is nice, we use it a lot even when going somewhere familiar.
Backup camera is nice to have.
Remote start is nice.

I hate the blind spot alert...if you need it you shouldn't be driving. I disabled the audio alert but the light still flashes.
I disable the stop/start every time I get in my car.
My car has an annoying feature, the heated windshield automatically turns on any time it's +4 or cooler and stays on. This will drain the battery quickly and could leave you stranded. Every single time I use my car in winter I have to manually disable it and am unable to change the setting to leave it off. The only time it's useful is after a freezing rain if the wipers are stuck to the windshield.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

From the posts so far, everyone has different must haves and dislikes and hence why most of this stuff is now standard in vehicles, at least at higher trim levels. It makes sense from an assembly plant perspective to stick all this stuff in 'in mass' by all auto makers, e.g. I suspect all cameras by all auto manufacturers are sourced from only one or two places anyway. The key consideration should be the ability to 'permanently' shut off many of the features via switches or via the interactive screen, just like one can set the audio system settings.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

agent99 said:


> I have done that in our local area as well as for an area in South Carolina that we often visit. Just using phone, not Android Auto. How about the 1500km in between? That would be a lot of maps. Does Google maps switch seamlessly between maps if you drive from Niagara to Montreal?


There is only 1 map (although you can download different areas). It's just whether you have downloaded the area you are going to or not. The only downside to downloading more is the memory it takes on your phone. IIRC the area I have is about 500 MB's of data. If you want to reduce space used on your phones drive, I would narrow the downloaded areas to your planned travel path.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

m3s said:


> I've never owned an auto
> 
> Not many options left though. I figure by the time I can't buy a standard I might as well go insane instant torque EV


Same here as well, err was. Just bought my first automatic transmission vehicle (PHEV).

Luckily most motorcycles are still manual.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

P_I said:


> Because they've been going the way of the Dodo birds, but I still want a manual transmission. Every car I've personally owned as always been a stick shift.
> 
> Why choose a manual transmission, because it keeps the driver much more engaged in the act of driving the car and you have full control over gears and when to shift. Plus a manual transmission has become a very good theft deterrent system.


I really wanted to get a manual to teach my kid. There is very little out there that is manual. I found a couple, but they are the base, if want ANYTHING such as power windows, or ac you couldn't get it. The alternative is a ferrari or really high race cars, they have a manual option. Though they are more of the 'paddle' on the steering wheel.

I think every one should learn to drive a manual especially if you travel. I learned initially playing those arcade racing games. They don't even have that any more.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> I really wanted to get a manual to teach my kid. There is very little out there that is manual. I found a couple, but they are the base, if want ANYTHING such as power windows, or ac you couldn't get it. The alternative is a ferrari or really high race cars, they have a manual option. Though they are more of the 'paddle' on the steering wheel.


VW still has manual transmissions in Golf/Jetta models. 
A/C, power windows, heated seats, etc all available.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

cainvest said:


> VW still has manual transmissions in Golf/Jetta models.
> A/C, power windows, heated seats, etc all available.


Sorry, you are right, that is one of the very few. We were looking a cheaper ones because it to teach a teen to drive.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> Sorry, you are right, that is one of the very few. We were looking a cheaper ones because it to teach a teen to drive.


If you're talking new I don't think you'll get much cheaper than a Jetta with the options you want. Starting at $21K not including PDI, taxes, etc.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> Sorry, you are right, that is one of the very few. We were looking a cheaper ones because it to teach a teen to drive.


If you just want something cheap to use to teach a teen to drive, I have no idea what's out there in the way of cars or even new trucks with manual. But, at our off-grid location we have 2 Ford Ranger pickups. They are small and easy to drive. One is a 2005, the other a 2008. They are both 4WD with 5-speed manual. I taught my wife and our kid to drive them. I am sure they can be found cheap. Our 2005 has 60K on it, the 2008 has 60k, but I would guess even with those low miles that are not worth much now. Maybe $5,000 or so.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

agent99 said:


> Not all cars would have a screen or AA or Carplay capability so this is not ideal for them.


All new cars have AA and Carplay that I am aware of. And have for a few years. Along with reasonable sized screen.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Another new(er) feature showing up on some cars is tire fill alert. When you add air to a low tire it'll do a short horn beep (and turn signal flash) when the correct pressure is reached.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Plugging Along said:


> I really wanted to get a manual to teach my kid. There is very little out there that is manual. I found a couple, but they are the base, if want ANYTHING such as power windows, or ac you couldn't get it. The alternative is a ferrari or really high race cars, they have a manual option. Though they are more of the 'paddle' on the steering wheel.
> 
> I think every one should learn to drive a manual especially if you travel. I learned initially playing those arcade racing games. They don't even have that any more.


I bought a manual V6 Accord in late 2014. It was a 2013 with zero miles on the odometer. The dealership “lost” it on the lot. Sat there for almost 2 years Since nobody wanted it. Salesperson didn’t even know it was there….but I showed him the ad on Autotrader. New battery (under warranty…lol) and $10,000 off MSRP and it was mine! I love it!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

spiritwalker2222 said:


> All new cars have AA and Carplay that I am aware of. And have for a few years. Along with reasonable sized screen.


You are right - Seems most cars include AA & Carplay these days. 

There are still some basic models (Kia Rio?) that do not, or perhaps have it as an option. 

I will have to test it on our Outback, but because it has NAV, not really necessary. Seems they include some features these days based on trim, whether you want them or not.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you all for these info. Have not looked at the new car for more than 15 years and all these new features are realy overwhelming.

After I drove a few trips in the freezing cold weather, the heated steering wheel is a must. 

Other than this, reverse and blind spot cameras probably would be nice to have and will use them right away. The rest of the features we probably will gradually ease into them. 

Right at the moment the question is whether we go for new or a second handed one. We always buy new and service them well and drive them almost beyond repair. Since we are senior now, don't know how long we still can drive safely. With the self-driving cars are on the horizon, we may get a second handed car right now and replace it with this when they are available. I looked and found all these popular 2-4 year old cars are not much cheaper. I was also told that not too many new and old cars are out there due to chip shortage recently. Couple days ago, I saw a clip on Global news, a Toyota salesman would not sell a new car to a buyer without rust proof and service contract.

Somebody mentioned manual transmission. Yes, I like them. All my cars I have were with MT except the last 2.
It is a lot more fun to drive. But, you do not want to drive this in a stop and go traffic. Many years ago, I drove my Honda Civic coupe to work via Don Valley Parking lot everyday. After a year, my clutch leg knee joint started to give me problem. And, it is extremely difficult to sell them. Not too many people want them. I think it is a good idea to learn how to drive with MT. Although it may take a year or so of driving to master this. I burned my clutch plate after a year to my first car, Alfa Romeo. Cost me a fortune to get it repaired !


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Benting said:


> Thank you all for these info. Have not looked at the new car for more than 15 years and all these new features are realy overwhelming.
> 
> After I drove a few trips in the freezing cold weather, the heated steering wheel is a must.
> 
> ...


A used manual Civic should have very high demand.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> A used manual Civic should have very high demand.


Not when I decided to sell it in 2010.

Got 3 calls the first couple of days after I put up for sale. All offers were $500-600 for scraps. They are all from 'Cash for your car' kind of outfit. 

My 13 years old Civic was in excellent condition, no rust, only had 120k (km) on the odometer, and with all the dealer service records. It was sitting in the garage most of the time after I retired. I was expecting 2-3 times that they offered. 

After 2 months, I finally sold it to son of a friend of my neighbor. A UT newly grad, got a job in Calgary and need a car to take him there with his belongs. He paid me $13 plus $600 cash. I throwed in few hours of MT lessons since he did not know how to drive one.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

Benting said:


> With the self-driving cars are on the horizon, we may get a second handed car right now and replace it with this when they are available.


I would not wait for self driving cars. My guess is we are many years, maybe decades from it happening. As much as I would love to see them become a thing. I do a trips to Moab, I would love to rent a self driving pickup truck so I could sleep on the way down.


----------

